# The Slugger of Louisville plus more



## Baddwill (Jul 12, 2008)

"The Slugger of Louisville" by Count Bass D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEdIJ2f2XXY

"You Remind Me" by Pete Rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB5UxsSjrow

"Your Purpose" By Fat Jon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyGCGRe2liw

"Do you Believe" by The Beatnuts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-a4Pp_tffQ (Ignore that intro lol)

"She said (Remix)" by The Pharcyde (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED BY ME!!!!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eBQgbJ7Glw


----------

